# Is a power meter necessary for effective training?



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Sometimes I feel like I am the only guy out there training with out one. I have done the GPS thing so I can use Strava. I kind of feel like seeing where I am on some local climbs is a good benchmark for how I am doing. Right now I don't have a heart rate monitor. But only becasue I want to upgrade my Garmin to a 500 or 510 so I can integrate it and not have 2 devices. The power meter feels like a huge leap and way to expensive. I don't even know what I would do with the info.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

We were just having a discussion about this in another thread. I must say that because of my old school views I am not very popular there. While it might give you some feedback, power meter will not turn cranks for you. You will have to do it yourself.

You are not alone. Gilbert and Woeckler are doing pretty well without power data too. 

See these links:
training: Philippe Gilbert & the Luddite Way « crankpunk
inrng : the voeckler show


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd say that its not a necessity, however, having that data, and being able to look at it on a PC, and analyze it can provide you better gains in the long run. 
I started to use one in late september, and comparing then to now, on the same ride I now average 20 more watts overall, and am definitely less winded after the ride. 
Part of that comes from getting used to the ride, and its ambient changes, and I honestly have obsessed over my power output a bit, and set a goal.. So, I'd say that some will call it a placebo effect, some swear by it. 
I use it to be more competitive with myself, and in doing that, noticed that my riding has become a bit more efficient.

I'd be more concerned with power management...which I'm trying to do at the moment on all my rides. The fresher you are when a sprint comes to, the faster you will pedal, and be up there with the rest.
It's all up to your abilities how long you hang up there though.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

No. 

But, after using nothing then HR and now a PM, I feel it validates what training I do. It has easily identified where I am weak in my power profile. It has proved to be very useful for pacing. It has changed the way I do intervals.

Overall, you can do everything you can do with a PM by feel. Problem is (for me) that I wasn't able to apply what I was feeling effectively. Like I said it validates training and being a full time dad, husband and full career it takes some of the mystery and wasted time out of the equation.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

perpetuum_mobile said:


> We were just having a discussion about this in another thread. I must say that because of my old school views I am not very popular there. While it might give you some feedback, power meter will not turn cranks for you. You will have to do it yourself.
> 
> You are not alone. Gilbert and Woeckler are doing pretty well without power data too.
> 
> ...


That's really interesting about Gilbert I had no idea he was old school. That really sums up how I feel about all that stuff. I am not a numbers person. I don't know that I would really pay them any attention. I ride hard when I am feeling good and I back off when I'm not. I have a friend that I ride with allot who has a coach and a power tap and a Garmin 800 and the whole thing. Every time he calls me to go out on a ride with some complicated plain to do workouts by the numbers my eyes glaze over and I go ride my bike. Is he a better rider them me? Yes but only becasue he can put 6 or 7 hours a day on his bike and I have to work. And hes gifted as a rider. Take all the fancy stuff away and hes still going to be faster then me. But in my class I hold my own. I can even put the hurt on guys when I want to.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

woodys737 said:


> No.
> 
> But, after using nothing then HR and now a PM, I feel it validates what training I do. It has easily identified where I am weak in my power profile. It has proved to be very useful for pacing. It has changed the way I do intervals.
> 
> Overall, you can do everything you can do with a PM by feel. Problem is (for me) that I wasn't able to apply what I was feeling effectively. Like I said it validates training and being a full time dad, husband and full career it takes some of the mystery and wasted time out of the equation.


I agree with this. I purchased fancy wheels before a PM. Wish I got the PM first. Wish I had it much sooner. 

I'd probably do without instead of getting Strava. Your Garmin 500 is more than adequate. I have no plans of switching computers, either.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I would say yes, if you are a Cat 2 or an upwardly mobile Cat 3. Otherwise, save your money for a winter training camp in some warm weather area.

Another tip, is that you don't need a $6000 bike to do well in a Cat 5 race.

If you don't race the season, it's even sillier to get a Power Meter.

I do all my solo training with my old trusty Polar X-Trainer plus that's gotta be 10-15 years old.
.
.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I am a 5 on the road but going to be a 1 on the mountain bike this year. I do the spring road races and a crit here and there. I am totally focused on mountain racing. I just do most of my training on the road like any good XC racer. 4 or 5 years ago I thought I would get high tech and get a cadence sensor for the Mavic computer that I had. After a week I took it off becasue I realized I just didn't care about it. I can see the value of power. I just don't think its really much value with out someone to tell you whats really going on like a coach. I feel like power is an all or nothing tool. You have to go all in with a coach, VO2 and lactate threshold testing and all that comes with it. Its just out of my price range.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

No power meter here (except on TrainerRoad). A good performance indicator for me is whether or not I can stick with the local Hammersquad group ride.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

No.

But if you're time limited, weather limited or motivation limited it sure helps.

Its probably the most effective place you can spend money for racing other than good tires and good fit.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't use one because they're too expensive for me to justify the investment. The only one I'd remotely consider at the moment would be the iBike Newton+ since it's relatively cheap compared to most power meters and still has excellent reviews. In some ways I feel like the inclusion of a power meter is "nuking" things, and I'd rather just get on the bike and ride.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

SauronHimself said:


> I don't use one because they're too expensive for me to justify the investment. The only one I'd remotely consider at the moment would be the iBike Newton+ since it's relatively cheap compared to most power meters and still has excellent reviews. In some ways I feel like the inclusion of a power meter is "nuking" things, and I'd rather just get on the bike and ride.


If you want to get an iBike to do iBike things, go ahead and get a Newton, but don't expect it to do the same things as a Powertap comp would for nearly the same price. iBikes are cool, but they're not as consistent or accurate as a true powermeter.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

perpetuum_mobile said:


> We were just having a discussion about this in another thread. I must say that because of my old school views I am not very popular there. While it might give you some feedback, power meter will not turn cranks for you. You will have to do it yourself.
> 
> You are not alone. Gilbert and Woeckler are doing pretty well without power data too.
> 
> ...



Your "old school views" are stupid: "ride lots." That works for n00bs and people who don't have jobs (or ride for a living, and even THEY don't just "ride lots" and hope for improvement.)

OP, you don't NEED a power meter. You don't NEED to train via HRM. You can very easily make excellent gains by dialing in your ability to rate your exertion on the RPE scale. Most athletes are surprisingly good at knowing their limits and where they're working at within those limits, and you can build an effective training program from RPE alone.

Does power make it FAR simpler to determine training zones and allow you to dial in your efforts with extreme precision? Yep. But you don't NEED one. If you want one, the Stages power meter looks pretty intriguing.



pulser955 said:


> That's really interesting about Gilbert I had no idea he was old school. That really sums up how I feel about all that stuff. I am not a numbers person. I don't know that I would really pay them any attention. I ride hard when I am feeling good and I back off when I'm not. I have a friend that I ride with allot who has a coach and a power tap and a Garmin 800 and the whole thing. Every time he calls me to go out on a ride with some complicated plain to do workouts by the numbers my eyes glaze over and I go ride my bike. Is he a better rider them me? Yes but only becasue he can put 6 or 7 hours a day on his bike and I have to work. And hes gifted as a rider. Take all the fancy stuff away and hes still going to be faster then me. But in my class I hold my own. I can even put the hurt on guys when I want to.


Oh, and Gilbert is no longer old school. He's using an SRM just like everyone else.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Most of the value of a power meter lies in its use off the bike, not on the bike to set training intensities, etc (something non-users tend to under-appreciate). It provides quantitative metrics for training volume, training stress, and recuperation. These are the cornerstones of a training program with power. Strava is beginning to add some of these (based on trimp and heart rate) but does not have good analytics for using them.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

With daily use PMs offer a new unit of measurement, and to some people, validation or motivation. That's about it. I wouldn't mind borrowing one occasionally to test equipment or position, but I'm not interested in training with one. Meanwhile, I've read and reread "the book" on training with power and didn't find a single technique that couldn't be accomplished without a PM -- an assertion I think Andy Coggan would agree with.
For what it's worth, I race on road, TTs, and cyclocross. At 48 years old, I take it at least as seriously as I should. And any more I don't even bother with a speedometer or HRM.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

I raced for 7 years without one and never felt like I was really missing out. That said, I even jettisoned my HRM and my speedometer and rode all by feel. Now that I am coming back to the sport though, and have a coach, I am taking the opposite angle and pairing my Garmin 500 with a powertap. Really, it's mostly for my coach and less for me when on the bike. Ultimately, my power numbers are going to dictate my plan all season. 

And when doing intervals, it seems easier to shoot for a power number and maintain that number than it is to take a shot in the dark on your heart rate.


----------



## youcoming (Oct 16, 2009)

I ride with guys that have power meters, I think they are cool and all but I don't get dropped. I do a lot of trainer and roller work in the winter and summer tons of K, mix in hill repeats, and sprint outs. Seems to work for me. I just can't justify a power meter but do use a HR monitor.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

No. A power meter is not necessary for effective training. You can train very effectively without one. With one, and the appropriate knowledge and analysis of the data, you can use it find tune your training and make it incrementally more effective. There are additional factors as well, such as your personality and level of motivation. Some people do better with very quantitative measures and goals and find that a power meter can help provide that.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I dont have a power meter, only because I don't have the money or the desire to put it on the credit card. 

The next best thing; ride with fitter riders and don't get dropped. Free, too.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

cyclesport45 said:


> The next best thing; ride with fitter riders and don't get dropped. Free, too.


Good advice. Not only free but more fun too.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Perhaps the better question is this:

Does a power meter enable you to train with such effectiveness that you can go from a 10th place to 1st place? Or does it only enable you to go from 10th to a 9th given that you are already close to 9th in the first place?

If the answer is the later, i.e., a power meter serves only as a marginal tool, then I'd no it's not worth it, unless you are on a pro team and it's free equipment for you to use.

But I think for most regular Joes, the real value of a power meter is that it gets them motivated to train, it gives them a goal to aim for, and forces/motivates them to do routines that they would otherwise be too lazy to do. I know so many guys with power meters who use them more for motivation then data analysis. If you're going to get a power meter, then make sure you get a coach who knows how to use one too. Otherwise, it's just another pretty toy to play around with.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

perpetuum_mobile said:


> Good advice. Not only free but more fun too.


Ok if it's more fun to ride in a group w/o a PM that implies you have one. But why are you so against them? 

Riding in a group ride that's meant to be tough, forget RPE, HR, cadence, temp, altitude, % grade, power and all the other metrics people track from time to time as well. Just have to follow the wheels and move on instinct. I've never not gone on a move because I looked down at the PM as saw some ungodly number and thought there was no way I could hold it. Now perhaps some with power actually do look at the meter and gauge whether or not to move. I don't know anyone that does this but I guess it's possible and probably central to why you are saying a PM is bad. Like Stevesbike said in these situations it's more about looking over the data after the ride that can yield some good info.

If you have actually given a PM an honest try and feel it is not beneficial to you then that's one thing. But to keep implying that as a tool it is not the most effective and objective devise out there today is like putting your head in the sand. To keep implying that those who actually train with power are slaves to it is a bit disingenuous and makes me wonder if you have actually used one. I know more guys that look at HR or cadence and don't have a clue what or why they are doing it. No change in training is ever considered. It just is. At least most who use power seem to understand that if you're going to record it you might as well try and decipher what the data is telling you to help you improve going forward.

As to the OP, again, a PM is no more necessary than STI shifters, 10 or now 11 speed, carbon frames and wheels, etc...over time you will easily know when it's time you want to try a PM. From reading your posts I don't think your close. Keep riding and reading up on the subject and make a good informed decision later. I'd bet my house if a PM was $29.99 every last one of the nay sayers would have one. So to me it's always been a cost issue more than a training tool issue. Just like any data keep in mind the real value is interpreting the data and adjusting your training going forward. If you are not willing to put in the time to understand what it's telling you then certainly you are not ready for one. Anyone who says that a PM makes riding not fun has issues and the PM isn't the problem. It's the rider.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

$29.99?? Where? Sign me up!!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I used to argue that they are a waste of money. Now I accept their value, especially during a TT or for a person who needs to make the most of limited training time.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> I used to argue that they are a waste of money. Now I accept their value, especially during a TT or for a person who needs to make the most of limited training time.


If you can do a little recon on a TT course with a PM, it almost feels like it's cheating.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I would say yes, if you are a Cat 2 or an upwardly mobile Cat 3. Otherwise, save your money for a winter training camp in some warm weather area.
> 
> Another tip, is that you don't need a $6000 bike to do well in a Cat 5 race.
> 
> ...


I disagree that you need to be a Cat 3 or better to get the most out of a PM. Really, the principles are about the same. The power numbers and hours spent training are just smaller.


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

I've been using a power meter for 5 seasons now.

IMO, using a HR monitor with RPM targets, combined with good saddle time and a well structured training plan, gets you 99% there. 

Saddle time and proper structure is most important of course.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

A powermeter measures the work you're doing. A heart rate monitor measures the effect the work is having on your body.

The way I look at it, power is a much more stable metric. During a 30 minute 240W effort, some days my heart rate will be around 155BPM, and others it will be around 175BPM- which is attributable to any number of factors (hydration, fueling, fatigue...). The power level has not changed, but the heart rate has swung quite a bit and so has my perceived exertion. If I was to train by heart rate alone, my actual power level could fluctuate through 3 or more training ranges, either causing me to work too hard or too little.

When it comes to shorter intervals (30sec-5min VO2max), hammering my guts out to get my heart rate up high enough often caused me to overshoot targets for that given duration and blow up. My heart just doesn't respond nearly as fast to changes in intensity as a power meter does.

I trained by PE for years, but had limited progress because I didn't have a solid baseline to compare it to. Then I moved on to heart rate, which for me was light years better and provided a rough structure to plan my my workouts around. The power meter has been another quantum leap forward, and I'm sold on the method.

For me, I get the most benefit out of it during the off season, when I'm on the trainer and it's easier to do controlled workouts. During a race or group ride, I'm rarely looking at it, unless I'm riding a TT, when I use it for pacing. As has been mentioned, the greatest value is after the ride is over, when you can use the data to analyze the ride and lay out the direction you should be going in the future.

I hate geeking out on numbers, so I hired a coach to do it for me. While I watch a few numbers here and there, she actually goes in-depth and plans the workout schedule. I watch for trends and generally try to keep up my end of the bargain, but she's the one that plots the course.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

kbiker3111 said:


> If you want to get an iBike to do iBike things, go ahead and get a Newton, but don't expect it to do the same things as a Powertap comp would for nearly the same price. iBikes are cool, but they're not as consistent or accurate as a true powermeter.


Sweet, then I'll give you my email so you can PayPal me the money for a Powertap.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I think my biggest problem with a PM is its just too expensive. I am time limited but I am also money limited. The cost of the PM and the cost of a coach to tell me what to do with it are at this point are so far out of reach I cant even think of it.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

SauronHimself said:


> Sweet, then I'll give you my email so you can PayPal me the money for a Powertap.


I have a comp I'll be selling next spring, so...........


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Alaska Mike said:


> I get the most benefit out of it during the off season, when I'm on the trainer and it's easier to do controlled workouts. During a race or group ride, I'm rarely looking at it, unless I'm riding a TT, when I use it for pacing.


I completely understand. 

I do most of my riding with a small handful of guys. Two of them are much, much stronger. One is a domestic pro and the other is a masters racer on a team that gives riders bikes and gear.

The majority of my winter training with these guys has been during the week. We've been spinning up mountains at an easier pace -- building a huge aerobic base. Weekends are a fast ride on Saturday followed by a long Sunday ride at endurance pace with a number of optional "sprint to the sign post" moments. 

Since I don't ride a trainer, I don't really ride alone, and I rarely race TTs, when would I use the powermeter? I can usually tell when I need to go easy or even take a rest day. If I'm riding with a group I can't very well say, "Hey guys, let's do 3X20minutes at my FTP"


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

My bike won't work without a PM. Bottom line is a handful of guys are amazingly tuned in to their bodies and can train by perceived rate of exertion. I am not one of those guys. HR monitors are rife with problems and bad data or at least misleading data. (High HR do to dehydration, fatigue, hangover, whatever). Power is pure and universally quantifiable. When I do Threshold intervals I do look at my HR to see cardiac drift but the ability to dial in at 300 Watts and hold that for the duration ensures a spot on interval session. All that said I certainly know guys who are strong as hell and don't use a PM. I love geeking out on the numbers and it keeps me very motivated. If you are obsessed like me you will find a way to get a PM. You will lie to your wife, steal money from your retirement plan, or put it on a credit card and worry how to pay for it later.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I am in my first 12 months of riding still with only a few thousand miles in and picked up a set of wheels with a powertap hub during the holiday sales. Certainly not a racer, but I do find training with power very motivating and also helpful pacing myself when taking on long hills etc. I may try a race this year, but am waiting until I get a decent watt's / KG for FTP before trying it so I don't embarrass myself out there getting dropped like a bad habit right out of the gates. I do use a HR monitor and agree the time lag makes it difficult for pacing and it's not particularly helpful for quantifiable performance testing. 

Training with a power meter gives me more confidence that my training plan is targeted and purposeful adding the appropriate amount of stress to force the adaptations I want, without over training. 

The analysis is not very difficult if you pick up 2 things. 1. The book training and racing with a power meter, and 2. Golden Cheetah software which is free and does about everything I could want. 

I do admit, I am an Engineer by education anyway, and so I do get into numbers so I am trying to use that interest to my advantage in cycling.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I have never been much of a number person until this past year of racing and having a coach. I realized that there were too many variations with cadence and heart monitor, so I decided to try the power. I now have 2 powertaps one on a clicher and one on a tubular set of carbon wheels. With the coach, data and feedback, it has really help me understand how to use my power, when and where and also what effects the change of your power. Its a personal preference, but I know its working for the positive for me.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> I completely understand.
> 
> I do most of my riding with a small handful of guys. Two of them are much, much stronger. One is a domestic pro and the other is a masters racer on a team that gives riders bikes and gear.
> 
> ...


Would I have a power meter if I didn't spend so much time on the trainer? That's up for debate. There's probably a lot of things I would have bought first.

When I first got my Quarq, it was between that and a custom Seven frameset. While I would have loved the Seven, I already had two perfectly fine road bikes (plus a cross bike and a TT bike...), and when it came right down to it, the power meter was the one that had the greatest potential to help me ride faster. I already had the coach, and when I bought the Quarq she was overjoyed because it provided her with a whole 'nother world of performance data. It allowed her to adjust training loads much more effectively, leading to greater gains in a shorter amount of time.

Now, if I rode on the road year-round, and had a series of regular challenging group rides to guage performance, I likely wouldn't have the Quarq. With a road race season of around 4 months (5.5 if you count 'cross), very few group rides, and the northern climate, I have to stay focused to make any sort of gains year to year.

Last year my FTP improved by over 10%, after a couple years training by heart rate (so I wasn't completely untrained). Based on performance gains made while training by heart rate, I would have gained less than half that without the Quarq. That's ignoring the fact that many of the early gains were "low-hanging fruit" that are easily achieved with a little focused training.

For me and my unique situation, I'm sold on the concept of training with power. It's made it that much easier for my coach to prolong my exercise-induced agony and keep me on the ragged edge of failure, which is where you can make some serious gains. The powermeter isn't turning the cranks, but it is providing me with a very clear picture of what I'm doing.

That said, it's not for everyone. Without analysis, it's just another expensive e-wang.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

Local Hero said:


> The majority of my winter training with these guys has been during the week. We've been spinning up mountains at an easier pace -- building a huge aerobic base. Weekends are a fast ride on Saturday followed by a long Sunday ride at endurance pace with a number of optional "sprint to the sign post" moments.


In other words you've delegated the design of your training to a group of other riders. That's fine, but you're right; you have no need for a power meter.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

What Garmin do you have that doesn't support a heart rate monitor??

I decided to be a bit more serious about structure this year. The power meter's still too expensive - I'm most of the way "there" on a Master's, so ask me again next year and I might have a different answer. But it's a cliche that amateur riders may be able to feel where their zones are, but they don't do a good job staying in them. Certainly that turns out to be true of me. Having some feedback, whether it's my heart rate when I'm cycling or my pace when I'm running, is helpful for staying on an even pace. I think it's good to go on rides and not fade, and RPE can drift in relation to power over the course of a ride. While that doesn't really apply to heart rate, I think a lot of people training without a heart rate monitor aren't doing the workouts they think they're doing. Being able to monitor pace on relatively consistent routes when I run is really interesting, and makes me that much more curious about using a heart rate monitor to train outside. I think it would be useful to know how much I'm decoupling if I do a ride that's actually at a consistent power output.

If you're curious about training with power, see if there's a Computrainer center near you. My team has one a lot of us go to to do structured workouts. The resistance unit adjusts itself to induce certain power outputs, which is kind of a bizarre feeling, but it's interesting to do a workout with fixed power outputs and experience how the effort I perceive changes. Really supports the idea of a warmup before racing that has some maximum efforts! You can probably also arrange to do testing or just go and do one of your workouts.

With a lot of this stuff, I think it's a little silly to debate it back and forth on the Internet. The product should be able to sell itself. So, if you try some workouts with power on a trainer, I bet it gives you some really good insight into whether or not this is something you want to spend the money on.

Certainly I'm in the group that would own a power meter if it was $29.99.  Or $129.99 if I didn't have to make some major usability sacrifices; certainly I've been keeping an eye on some of the new products too.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

asgelle said:


> In other words you've delegated the design of your training to a group of other riders. That's fine, but you're right; you have no need for a power meter.


I also pay pretty close attention to my body. But you are correct that I often just go on the rides that my two stronger friends plan. It works for a few reasons. First, I always have guys to ride with, have fun, learn from, good convo, etc. Second I don't have to plan too much out -- they are the "coaches." Finally, the price is right!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

OTOH, I am unable to make group rides as frequently as I'd want. I'm able to take the data from hammer fests and try to hit those numbers on solo rides or indoors.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

spade2you said:


> I'm able to take the data from hammer fests and try to hit those numbers on solo rides or indoors.


That's a point scored for the powermeter.

There is definite value in being able to analyze and reproduce TT/race efforts. There is value in being able to do the "ride with the guys" on your own schedule, alone in your garage, once you have it all programmed and calibrated. When it comes to training in a zone or putting out a certain power during a TT, nothing beats the precision of a powermeter. 


Question: When it comes to a stage race, or tour like the TdF, how does Wiggo (or whoever) know what power to put out in the final TT? 

This is almost three weeks in. He can't use FTP. His power is down from all the other work. I suppose his coaches/trainer just geek out over the numbers, look at what he did on the preceding day, ask how he's feeling, then analyze the course and "what power output will take to achieve X time"?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The SR aspect changes that particular logistic. If it's the first event, you can generally use your numbers provided you recover well and/or the next race isn't until tomorrow. Perhaps if you're a TT guy and not going for the overall, might as well go for it. 

Later in the race, I wouldn't expect to have the same numbers. I suppose if you just sat in and waited for the final TT, the numbers might be close. 

A lot of it will depend on recovery. I sprint about as well as I recover. :mad2:


----------



## Duane Gran (Feb 3, 2004)

They are useful if you are time crunched, very fit and focused on achieving the last 10% of your potential or if the numbers motivate you. I use a CompuTrainer during the winter but presently don't use one on the road. They are just too costly but I would choose them over a new wheelset or many similarly priced things. If you aren't into the numbers then definitely don't get one. It is useful if you aren't into self measurement.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I got Kurt Kinetic road machine, they claim the MPHs will correlate to watts, (since I can dispute it). Anyhoo, I use this rather than buying a PM. Realistically, I agree with Alaska Mike in that watching the watts is more beneficially for my indoor training. I'm a cat 4, I can hold more own but dont expect anything more than a top 10. So when I'm on the road, I just want t enjoy the solo or group ride.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

whatever


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

Top 10 Reasons to use a powermeter | FasCat Coaching :: Cycling Coach for all Cyclists


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Not the first ten that popped to my mind.

Certainly powermeters are the darlings of the industry. Even beyond direct sales, most come with stern warnings that you need special software or coaching to get anything out of them. What coaching service would argue with that?


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Im one of those guys that bought fancy wheels when I probably shouldve gotten a power meter to get faster. Alas....


----------

